# Smokey Salsa



## DrewJ (Jun 5, 2018)

I saw some guys on Facebook making smoked salsa and it looked dead simple to make and pretty tasty looking as well. I gave it a try last weekend. Here are the pics. 

Roma tomatoes, onion, garlic, green pepper and 1 jalapeno (I'd do more but the wife doesn't like spicy). The onion is for another experiment I will post in a separate thread if it turns out. 










After smoking for 3ish hours on cherry pellets loaded into my AMPS tray. 
	

		
			
		

		
	






After adding a bunch of cilantro and the juice of two limes (could have used a bit more lime but I only bought 2) and a run through the food processor here it is: 





It is really tasty. For future batches I'll make sure to have more lime and maybe a 2nd jalapeno since this batch has almost no heat. I'd describe it like a fire roasted salsa but the smoking I think give it a little more flavor that just fire roasting the tomatoes would do.


----------



## crazzycajun (Jun 5, 2018)

Once my garden starts producing this is on the list


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 5, 2018)

Mm we always make salsa, now I know how to kick it up a notch!


----------



## 73saint (Jun 5, 2018)

That looks great!  I do that a lot as well, fire roasted smoked salsa is hard to beat on a taco!!


----------



## GaryHibbert (Jun 5, 2018)

That looks real good Drew.  I'm sure gonna try this out this summer.
By the look of the peppers you hot smoked the veggies.  At what temp??
POINT
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Jun 5, 2018)

That looks great even before the processor .


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Jun 5, 2018)

Curious on the smoking method too!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 5, 2018)

Never thought to put it in the smoker!
Thanks for the idea!
It looks delicious!
Al


----------



## brent b (Jun 5, 2018)

Got my mouth watering will fire up the smoker this afternoon and give it a try.  Thanks for sharing the idea


----------



## jaxgatorz (Jun 5, 2018)

Looks awesome..  This place comes up with the best ideas !!!:D


----------



## DrewJ (Jun 6, 2018)

GaryHibbert said:


> That looks real good Drew.  I'm sure gonna try this out this summer.
> By the look of the peppers you hot smoked the veggies.  At what temp??
> POINT
> Gary



Sorry. I left out that detail. Hot smoked at 225 for about 3 hours in my MES 30 with the AMPS loaded with cherry pellets. I wasn't really watching the clock just looking for the right amount of doneness to the veggies.


----------



## DrewJ (Jun 6, 2018)

If you were curious about the onions I have in the first picture the got their own post here: 
https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/smokey-onion-dip.276255/


----------



## RiversideSm0ker (Jun 6, 2018)

I would have never considered making my own salsa let alone smoked salsa but this is an inspiring thread. I would like to do a Mexican style fattie and this kind of salsa seems like the perfect marriage for that fattie. I may just give this a go. Thanks.

George


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 6, 2018)

Reviving the dead here; all the homemade salsa recipes I've done added sugar. Would you guys add some to this?


----------



## DrewJ (Aug 7, 2018)

I did not add any sugar myself and thought it was fine. If you like a little sweeter salsa I don't think it would be a bad idea.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Aug 7, 2018)

DrewJ said:


> I did not add any sugar myself and thought it was fine. If you like a little sweeter salsa I don't think it would be a bad idea.


I might do a batch split between the two. I personally can go either way!


----------



## DrewJ (Aug 22, 2018)

Made a batch last night with some garden fresh tomatoes and it is amazing. It's amazing the difference between store bought and fresh even after hot smoking and blending. No pics this time as I was wrangling two toddlers while making and smoking it.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Sep 19, 2018)

Bringing it back from the dead but I am doing my third and likely final batch now of the year of this style. This time around I added 6 Jalapenos as opposed to 3, but only half the jalapeno pieces were deveinen/deseeded and I added in a few ounces of honey and a few ounces of all natural rasberry preserves. Along with chipotle powder and garlic powder. I'll see if it's to sweet or not after it smokes for about 5 hours..over Mesquite, because I am crazy.


----------

